
CasparCG at BBC Scotland - niklasrde
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XN8rovqzA0
======
niklasrde
I've just stumbled across this - CasparCG is an open source software
originally developed by a Swedish TV station to render on screen graphics, and
has now grown to quite an involved piece of software.

It's open source, and getting widely adopted. It's very niche, but with a big
impact - millions of people see graphics rendered by it every day, but only a
few dozen use it.

I've used it in my student days at the student TV station - no budget means
free is pretty much the only option, and I thought it was incredible that it's
just rendering any HTML to make it look so professional - here my own football
client from a couple of years ago [1]. And now the BBC does that same.

[1] [https://github.com/xtv-online/football-graphics](https://github.com/xtv-
online/football-graphics)

